# Beast of no nation/ WROL reality



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

Trailer for a new netflix movie, seem intense. This is how things might play out in other regions of the world when nations fall.






and the teaser


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Where have you been these last forty or so years. This is what parts of the Dark Continent were like as far back as the early 60's. Guess Simba's doesn't ring a bell


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

Real Old Man said:


> Where have you been these last forty or so years. This is what parts of the Dark Continent were like as far back as the early 60's. Guess Simba's doesn't ring a bell


Huh? Do you want some cheese with that whine?


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

Swedishsocialist said:


> Huh? Do you want some cheese with that whine?


Things have been that way in Africa for as long as I can remember. Sierra Leone, Somolia, the Congo, even South Africa have always been killing fields without Rule of law.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

The curse of Ham?

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Curse_of_Ham


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Swedishsocialist said:


> Huh? Do you want some cheese with that whine?


If you're any representation of what Swedes know about the world around them then you country's ability to survive any major SHTF event is very slim if any at all.

And there was no whine involved, just factual historical perspective instead of some holly wood drivel.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

dsdmmat said:


> Things have been that way in Africa for as long as I can remember. Sierra Leone, Somolia, the Congo, even South Africa have always been killing fields without Rule of law.


You left out the Southside of Chicago and Compton Ca.


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

Real Old Man said:


> If you're any representation of what Swedes know about the world around them then you country's ability to survive any major SHTF event is very slim if any at all.
> 
> And there was no whine involved, just factual historical perspective instead of some holly wood drivel.


Are you some kind of retard? I gave a link to a trailer to an upcoming film and you starts to attac my knowledge? Everyone knows this has been going on there, the film might still be relevant, but your behavior is not ok, work on that.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

Swedishsocialist said:


> Huh? Do you want some cheese with that whine?


depends is it Swedish cheese or American?


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

Medic33 said:


> depends is it Swedish cheese or American?


american, dont think you would appreciate our cheese, nor really know what to do whit it since it aint made for hamburgers..


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

wow, never mind since you stuck on yourself just keep your cheese in your cheese pocket I can get my own


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

Medic33 said:


> wow, never mind since you stuck on yourself just keep your cheese in your cheese pocket I can get my own


cheese pocket? Not sure what than is?


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

I am declaring this a racist film!
Did you check out the directors LAST Name?????


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

Urinal Cake said:


> I am declaring this a racist film!
> Did you check out the directors LAST Name?????


Fukunaga? Guess it is Japanese, but far from sure?


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

oh damn, urinal cake you really got him scratching his head on that one. LOL


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Swedishsocialist,
It is considered bad form to call people names or denigrate them. Asking if someone is a "retard" says much more about your level of tolerance than it does about another's level of intelligence.
Realoldman did nothing to harm you, he asked why you didn't realize that what was shown in your link has been going on for a long time. You then accused him of whining - he didn't whine and you did not address his question.
Then you accused him of attacking your knowledge. He did question whether you knew that the film was about stuff that had been going on for years but you still didn't answer the question.

Don't be so defensive. You were not being attacked but your defensiveness caused you to attack him. 

Realoldman was very patient with your attacks and tried to stay on the topic rather than make it personal. You should try harder to do the same.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Swedishsocialist said:


> Are you some kind of retard? I gave a link to a trailer to an upcoming film and you starts to attac my knowledge? Everyone knows this has been going on there, the film might still be relevant, but your behavior is not ok, work on that.


No I'm not a retard! As far your statement of this is how things might fall, did not take into account what has happened in Africa for the last 60 plus years - ever since some bright diplomat thought tribes could handle themselves like civilized nations. Course you don't mention that not one bit.

But facts tend to get in the way of some of you socialists and your agendas so instead of countering facts with "your knowledge" you attack the person shining the light of facts - your first comment rather than counter facts was to label me a whiner and now I'm a retard.

Perhaps you ought to think about playing in your little part of the world and let the grown ups alone.


----------

